# Is it BSNL or Windows7



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all..i updated my 10 year old PIII system this month..I am a long time user of BSNL UL750 plan..in my old system under WindowsXP Pro, i used to download files at a speed close to 50-60 KB/Second. And youtube and other streaming sites did well without buffering at 240p resolution..

Now that i have updated to my new PC and Windows 7 Ultimate Edition, the download and streaming rates are exactly half..My modem is iBall Baton Adsl2 Router..

Can somebody clear me on this? has BSNL halved the bandwidth for UL750 or is it a Windows Issue?


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

It is not an OS issue.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

How much RAM do you have?

Also check if too many back ground services are running.

If possible check your connnection with another PC or Laptop with Windows 7


----------



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> If possible check your connnection with another PC or Laptop with Windows 7



Great!!!..it didn't rise on me..i have a laptop too..i will try tonight..
i disabled all bandwidth eating services..
there is 4GB DDR3 Memory..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 31, 2011)

Is windows update is running? If yes, then stop it from control panel....


----------



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> Is windows update is running? If yes, then stop it from control panel....


i had already stopped in after installing it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

HAve you installed LAN Drivers??? Windows 7 supports LAN so you may have ignored its installation.

This maybe a reason of underperformance.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2011)

Do a test on Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and report back.


----------



## vinayan (Apr 1, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Do a test on Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and report back.



It shows Download=0.54Mbps and Upload=0.43Mbps ..i guess it is ok..right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> It shows Download=0.54Mbps and Upload=0.43Mbps ..i guess it is ok..right?



Click share then forum and copy paste what comes up...

Speed seems OK though....


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

Open Gpedit.msc

Go to computer config > admin templates > Network > QoS Packet Scheduler > Limit Reservable Bandwidth

Change the policy setting to "Enabled", type "0" in the box. Click "Apply".

This might enhance you speeds a bit.


----------



## vinayan (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi..here is what i get now..had tried the gpedit method without success earlier..

*www.speedtest.net/result/1231271973.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats just about the max speed you will get from your Bsnl Ul750.

Don't worry Windows 7 actually improves performance from previous OS'S.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> How much RAM do you have?



RAM has no relation whatsoever to the internet connection speed.
One of my friend has 128MB RAM and he has a 4mbps connection - and he gets the subscribed speed.

Yes, the background applications may "use" some of your bandwidth. It has nothing to do with RAM.

Try the "Reset" option with your router, changing DNS Servers. The problem is from your ISP side.


----------



## vinayan (Apr 4, 2011)

The problem was with BSNL and not windows 7. There was some issues with all the phone lines in my locality and it is being fixed by them..i got the full speed on saturday..


----------

